# Thoughts/ Quick review on Tissot Visodate



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

This will be a quick review of my Visodate. The reason for the "quick review" is because even though I like watches quite a bit, Im in no way, shape or form an expert. The review will be solely based on my opinion of the watch so far. However, if I miss anything or Im not clear on a description or there are any questions after reading this post, just shoot a message and I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.

Here it goes... Ive had this watch for over 08 months now and so far I like it A LOT!!! It has been my daily watch for the last 2 months and I can see it being my to go watch for the foreseable future.

My 1st reason for liking this watch so much is the aesthetics. It is simple yet classy! The design of the watch also makes it very versatile. It looks good on a suit or if you dress down to jeans and a polo shirt and evrything in between. (Keep in mind my sense of fashion LOL) The dial color "white/ silver ish" is also very attractive. The simplicity on the hr and minutes hands fit the design of the watch perfectly. Even the day/ date window that to some people looks a bit to much looks fine and works great to me. My memory it is not what is used to be and I can easily lose track of the day of the week so it is quite convinient to have that at my disposal on my wrist.

The 2nd reason is because of its size. The 40mm size is comfortable and light and even though it wears just a tad larger that I thought it would I still think it looks classy. Another thing I like sizewise is the crown on this watch. It has a "low" profile so it doesn't "dig"into my wrist when I bend my hands for whatever reason. (I have a FC that has a much more pronounced crown that sometimes bothers me a bit).

My third reason is because is has been a reliable watch so far. It doesnt have COSC accuracy but it is keeping its accuracy within +30secs from the goverment NIST website and to my standards that is quite all right.

I also like the fact that it is quite resistant. Even though I try to be as careful as I can with all my watches, I have had my fair amount of bumps/hits with the Visodate. In one ocasion I could swear I scratched the crystal but so far it looks just like it did when it came out of the box (knock on wood).

The strap is also something that I like. It is by no means superb but I thinks it fits the watch well. It has been good to wear since day one. No stiffness or break in period for me. The buckle is also well made and has the Tissot logo on it.

The one thing that I wish was better finished are the lugs. (I included pictures using the tip of a pen pointing to it so you guys can understand this better). The outside corners of the lugs are pointy to the touch. My daughter actually scratched her arm on the lugs while playing with me. :-(

Pictures are attached below with a few wrist shots to give an idea how it looks. (My wrist is 6 and 3/4)


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the review and photos! You are right, the Visodate has a classy design that will fit just about any situation. Continue to enjoy your watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting your thoughts and pics of the Viso.


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

I was thinking about getting this watch, but got the seiko SARX013. Now I'm thinking perhaps I should have gotten this one.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for your reivew. I have a visodate too and I agree that it's a great watch. Amazing value for money (like most Tissots)


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't wear my Visodate as often as I used to as I've collected some higher value pieces and love wearing them. But any time I get the urge to sell it, I wear it for a day, fall in love with it again, and bump it up in the rotation.

Thanks for the review!

I find mine to be quite the strap monster.









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

Further proof of being a strap monster, here are a few other looks it can pull off should you be so inclined...


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice moment picture, thanks for sharing your thoughts as well.


----------



## bckuang (May 20, 2015)

Great Watch! Had it for a few weeks but leather straps were not for me and putting it on a NATO felt weird.


----------



## closeset (Jun 9, 2017)

elegant !!


----------



## EdisonW (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting!!! Love my Visodate!!!


----------



## Dolbs79 (Jun 27, 2017)

Great Review and pictures. Just Bought a Visodate,Like the vintage look.


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for a dress watch, but I've been leaning more towards the Hamilton Intra-Matic 38mm.


----------



## Taerid (Sep 28, 2016)

Very nice! What is the strap in the second image if you don't mind me asking? 


Thanks


----------



## cavsfan13 (Jun 22, 2017)

This thing really is a thing of beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

I like this model, but the dial is too blank for me and idk why tissot names the dial as a silver on their watches since its really white


Fraga said:


> This will be a quick review of my Visodate. The reason for the "quick review" is because even though I like watches quite a bit, Im in no way, shape or form an expert. The review will be solely based on my opinion of the watch so far. However, if I miss anything or Im not clear on a description or there are any questions after reading this post, just shoot a message and I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.
> 
> Here it goes... Ive had this watch for over 08 months now and so far I like it A LOT!!! It has been my daily watch for the last 2 months and I can see it being my to go watch for the foreseable future.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)

N0cturnal said:


> I like this model, but the dial is too blank for me and idk why tissot names the dial as a silver on their watches since its really white


Have been considering this watch for quite some time as my next piece, but have yet to see one in person. The OP alludes to the dial as "silver/white" and the post above calls it white. Would appreciate other thoughts on the true color of this dial. Silver(ish) is definitely my preference.


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

I traded mine a few years ago and miss it. I'll get one again sometime. Really nice dress watch.


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing pictures! 
One thing I love about this watch is that it is very versatile. It fits well with metal, leather or Nato straps.
Proof of that on the last two pictures you posted.Specially with the leather strap! Watch looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

jonaco said:


> Have been considering this watch for quite some time as my next piece, but have yet to see one in person. The OP alludes to the dial as "silver/white" and the post above calls it white. Would appreciate other thoughts on the true color of this dial. Silver(ish) is definitely my preference.


I don't know if this really helps or just adds to the confusion but depending on the ambient light and the angle you are looking at the watch you have the impression the dial color is some variation of white. I had the impression a few times myself but if you are looking straight down, you will see it is white.


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys, this is just a quick update on my visodate after almost 5 months of everyday use.
The watch still looks great. No scratches on the glass or the case. The band (stock), however, is already showing signs of usage. Not that I was expecting it to look brand new but the finish on one of the sides (edge of the strap on the left side) is peeling off. It is by no means I deal breaker but I wasn't expecting this to happen so quick since I don't expose the watch to water at all. 
I could have been sweat but I don't exercise with it either. Anyhow, I still love the watch. I just wanted to share that with you guys. Pics are attached.

View attachment 12534223
View attachment 12534235


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Fraga said:


> I wasn't expecting this to happen so quick since I don't expose the watch to water at all.


What can one expect from a 15 USD strap ? ;-)


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

Deli said:


> What can one expect from a 15 USD strap ? ;-)


Really true! You get what you pay for.


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry, I messed this one up. Ive tried editing my post but it did not work well so I deleted my comments and reposted below.


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

javadave61 said:


> I don't wear my Visodate as often as I used to as I've collected some higher value pieces and love wearing them. But any time I get the urge to sell it, I wear it for a day, fall in love with it again, and bump it up in the rotation.
> 
> Thanks for the review!
> 
> ...


the last pic with the leather strap looks really sharp!


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

Taerid said:


> Very nice! What is the strap in the second image if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks


sorry Im only getting back to you on this one now. the strap is the one that came with the watch. I don't know if there is a specific name for it. sorry! 
however, I just looked on the strap for any reference numbers and I did find a couple of "reference" numbers. 20-18 75 next to the upper lug (12 o'clock) and 20-18 115 next to the lower lug (6 o'clock). Hope this helps.
regards


----------

